

Google 'Seaview' gives you underwater reef tour - esalazar
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn21509-google-seaview-gives-you-underwater-reef-tour.html

======
Intermernet
Wow. This is absolutely brilliant and has SO much potential.

Go guys!

